# breeding brazilian rainbow boas



## Scaley

can any1 point me in the right direction 4 a good brb breeding care sheet? ive looked at loadz and sum say cool them, others say dont, there r no exact times of year or anything? so if any brb breeders on here wana help me, please please do!!! oh and my female is of right weight and size and the male is 9yrs old. cheers :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan

When you say 'right weight and size'.........what are the weight and size, and also, just as importantly, whats her age?

There is very little info out there on exact breeding methods........


----------



## Scaley

well she is over 3yrs old now, near 6ft and around 2kg and from wot ive read this is an approriate(sp) age, weight and size 4 breeding? am i wrong then? :whistling2:


----------



## Crownan

Scaley said:


> well she is over 3yrs old now, near 6ft and around 2kg and from wot ive read this approriate(sp) age, weight and size 4 breeding? am i wrong then? :whistling2:


Its the earliest I would recommend. 4+ is better but your sizing is ok so it might work. Some have noted that BRBs less than 4 simply wont breed. I have a female here who I tried at just over 3 years and she simply wouldnt let the male give it a go. Fingers crossed I can try her end of this year.

BRBs actually can have two opertune seasons, though it is not widely known. One can be early spring producing a litter for late autumn, one can be late autumn producing a litter around mid-late spring.

Ive never actively cooled mine, however they did get a natural temperature drop due to the heating going off at night. It has been recommended that daytime temps can remain approx the same but ngiht time temps should drop a little around autumn and winter to mimic seasons.

What else would you like advice on?


----------



## Scaley

this 1 of the care sheets, they all say the same thing really, bout the age, weights and size.
Breeding


----------



## Scaley

Crownan said:


> Its the earliest I would recommend. 4+ is better but your sizing is ok so it might work. Some have noted that BRBs less than 4 simply wont breed. I have a female here who I tried at just over 3 years and she simply wouldnt let the male give it a go. Fingers crossed I can try her end of this year.
> 
> BRBs actually can have two opertune seasons, though it is not widely known. One can be early spring producing a litter for late autumn, one can be late autumn producing a litter around mid-late spring.
> 
> Ive never actively cooled mine, however they did get a natural temperature drop due to the heating going off at night. It has been recommended that daytime temps can remain approx the same but ngiht time temps should drop a little around autumn and winter to mimic seasons.
> 
> What else would you like advice on?


that sounds ok m8, it was the cooling that i was confused about?! i may just drop the temps by a couple degree at nite and leave it like that then. also, after i pick my male up this wk end and ave quantined him 4 a month or so, will i still ave time 2 breed this year or at least attempt it?!!:2thumb:


----------



## Crownan

Scaley said:


> that sounds ok m8, it was the cooling that i was confused about?! i may just drop the temps by a couple degree at nite and leave it like that then. also, after i pick my male up this wk end and ave quantined him 4 a month or so, will i still ave time 2 breed this year or at least attempt it?!!:2thumb:


I would suggest longer than a month. There is plenty that might not show up in that tiny space of time. 6 would be safer.


----------



## Scaley

Crownan said:


> I would suggest longer than a month. There is plenty that might not show up in that tiny space of time. 6 would be safer.


really? ok, i was gona take both of them 2 c ben bennet anyway(his the vet!) il c how things go, cheers 4 ur help m8! :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan

Scaley said:


> really? ok, i was gona take both of them 2 c ben bennet anyway(his the vet!) il c how things go, cheers 4 ur help m8! :2thumb:


 
A vet check up is deffo a really good thing to do, however as I said somethings need a bit longer to show up, so even with a vet trip, a decent quarentine should still be instilled


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Ive have breed my females a number of times. 

many info sheets say 4 pounds (about 1.8kg) which i feel is too small.
They need to be at least 3yrs old and of 2kg (2000g) minimum. I prefer 2.5kg (2500g) -Its had to get much more weight on them.
Females should only be bred once every two years as the whole cooling to giving birth can be as long as 10 months and rarely will the females take any food during this time.
I start at the end of october getting them ready for the winter cool downby not offering any more food. Over the next two weeks i reduce the nighttime heat by a degree or so every two days till the night temp is as low as 18c (sorry i dont do F - you will have to convert it!) (not 21 like some say),the night temp is from 4pm to 8am the day temp of 30c 8am to 4pm. i maintain this for 8 weeks - BRB i find dont mate during this cooling period like BCI instead most mating activity is on the warm up-in jan to march. Males are placed with females at the start of the cool down period. In jan after the 8 weeks i start to warm them up again reversing the process over two weeks. my day and night temp is kept at 30c at the warm end - sometimes up to 34c. - I have a large viv for them so they can go where they want for heat. viv size 2ft hight by 2ft wide by 5ft in lenght. (they like hides so provide them at all times.)
Its a little after the warm up that most mateing takes place. start spraying the enclosure morning and night to get humidity up - i keep mine dry in the cool period. Leave the males with the females they will do whats requied - dont take them out too soon. By now it will be feb mating is going on (you can resume feeding if they will take it by its not likely)- i leave males with females till about june - by this time mating has stopped, there will be other signs of females on sides, lying upside down etc.- i remove males and get them feeding again. Females are most likely to drop about august. they will be restless, and i place a tray in with them - usualy with some damp moss in it and cover it with a large piece of cork bark- these is usually where they have the babies. Get females back on food asap! There is not enough time to get the weight back on before oct/november so give the girl a rest!
Weights for me - 2500g before breeding - after birth 1600 -1700g!!! they lose all the baby weight and a hugh amount of thier own boy weight. (i dont have a weight for carrying mums sadly. I recomend two females and breed one one year and one the next.
Im sure you will have other questions but i am rarely online as no computer at home. If you would like more help please call or send a text to 07736846575 and i will give you a call back - happy to help, and would be good to chat to other BRB keepers.
regards,
Martyn


----------



## Scaley

thanks 4 that, really helpfull!!! u ave cleared alota things up between different sites and people. if i get anything wrong or i dont think its goin rite il call u, thanks 4 that offer!

cheers

nathan :2thumb:


----------



## Crownan

Just to add my findings. My male is the one that stops eating during the cooling / mating period. The female takes through out, all be it I only offer small prey items and far less frequently but a bit of nuitrition here and there I can onyl suggest is a good thing.

As for temps, I have never dropped below 70F (21C), I have heard that temps in the 60s can be quite detrimental to the snakes.

Also, my hot spot temps I have never had them above 90, I have heard that anything above 90F can cause neuro problems. Unsubstantiable but Ive read in books and on websites.

Breeding can occur in 2 periods of the year. Autumn and spring. The last time I bred I had autumn mating with spring/summer babies.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

this year all 3 pairs of my BRB got it on in the winter! this is the first time in 6 yrs and thier 3rd breeding. Was really surprised as i said b4 the usually wait till the warm up. Anyway i know one is carrying and fingers crossed for the other two girls. Will know early june.


----------



## Crownan

Good luck! I havent seen any mating with my trio and they've been together off and on since last year!


----------



## Scaley

Forgot i made this thread! lol

I had seen loads of locks with mine, the female had a shed on 27th march at 22:30! but im saying this is a POS because surley she would have laid by now? She is looking big too! :2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

I only put them together when I drop the night temp. This winter gone was 21 c at night. They mated realy quickly. But I always leave them together from the start of cool down till I have warmed them up and the males are completely finished with females. In the past none of them wanted to eat. This time girls have eaten small items up till now. Boys have taken the odd large Weener rat.


----------

